# Plow for a 2002 s10



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

Well my new house has a big drive way with a hill and i am going to need to keep it clear so i can get up.. I have a 2002 chevy s10 crew cab ZR5 off road package, 4.3 l vortec, i need a plow that is not too expensive but i think a snow bear will be out of the question i need to get all the way down to concrete and i dont wana jump out to turn the blade.. I would like to spend 3,000 or less hopefully.. what do you recommend?


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

a snoway 22 series would work with a little modification since you do have the zr2 package but its gonna be a little more then what you want to spend... you can look into the super plow that plow goes into your rear reciever hitch they are a sponsor here on ps so you can click on their link to check them out


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Agreed, SnoWay 22 series with down pressure. No mod should be needed since you have the zr5 not the zr2. look for a deal on a used one.


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I know two S10 owners with plows one has the Curtis HomePro 3000 the other pushes with a Fisher Homesteader, Both plows very capable, I think the Curtis is a bit more rugged

Jay


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i think the curtis plow for the s10 would be the way to go


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i ave a friend that has 3 s10's that he plows with and he rins the western pro blades on his. 7'ers no problems


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

ServiceOnSite;583673 said:


> i ave a friend that has 3 s10's that he plows with and he rins the western pro blades on his. 7'ers no problems


Western doesn't make a 7 foot anything. 6' 8" suburbanite is as close a it gets.

A pro plow on a S-10???? crazy talk


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

basher;583699 said:


> .
> 
> A pro plow on a S-10???? crazy talk


 people put 1000lb plows + salt and ballast on 1/2 tons.
so what's the problem?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

i didnt say it was brand new ill get a pic of it for yea, its gotta be a 7'.....................i think


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

get meyer its depenable or a fisher ld series blade 7 ft


----------

